# Looking for B-GL-005-410/FP-000 , Health Services Support to Canadian Forces Ops



## GINge! (4 Aug 2006)

Hey folks, 

I am trying to track down the subj doc. It has been referred to in some light reading I have to do this weekend, and I cannot find it on line or in hardcopy. I have checked the Army Electronic Library and the H Svcs Policy & Guidance sites to no avail. 

Is this a relatively new document?

Thanks.


----------



## RatCatcher (4 Aug 2006)

Just one question... what course do you need it for|???

If it is the manual I am thinking of it is greatly out of date... ie talking about the FEBA and such... unfortunately we are slightly lacking an updated med doctrine, as an officer put it "It's a work in progress"  Lucky for me, no more ambulance therefore for the most part the document I am thinking of has little impact on my job... 

Last time I saw the document (if it is the one I am thinking of) was in Borden on my Ql5...


----------



## old medic (5 Aug 2006)

Ratcatcher, I believe your refering to CFP 343-001 Health Service Support Manual.

GINge!, I'm not familiar with that specific number, but if you need some reading,
try CF Operations  (Chapter 28: Health Service Support) B-GJ-005-300/FP-000
http://www.ops.forces.gc.ca/jointDoc/docs/B-GJ-005-300_e.pdf

It was issued August 2005

OM


----------



## rogsco (5 Aug 2006)

Hi GINGe,

B-GL-005-410/FP-000 is the new HSS to Canadian Forces Ops joint doctrine and is currently only in "ratification draft" stage, so it isn't available for general distribution yet. I understand that it has been introduced on some courses at CFMSS. It expands on the introductory HSS info in Chap 28 of B-GJ-005-300/FP-000 CF Operations.

The other publication, B-GL-343-001/FP-000 Health Service Support (aka CFP 343-001 in this thread) was land based HSS doctrine and I think the most recent version of that was 2001-05-30.


----------



## old medic (6 Aug 2006)

right on the money rogsco,
here is the link:

Health Service Support
B-GL-343-001/FP-000
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-004/B-GL-343/001/FP-000/B-GL-343-001-FP-000.pdf


----------



## GINge! (8 Aug 2006)

Cheers guys. Bit of a typo on the orginal - instead of B-GL, it should be B-GJ. I tried searching using the correct NDID code, but still no joy, though rogsco post would explain why its not yet avail. I figured it was an amplification of Chp 28 of CF Ops, or similarly, an expansion on DDIO Chp 16; http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/health/Policies/pdf/engraph/DDIO_e.pdf

I'll track down a ratification/draft copy then. 

Thanks again,
G


----------



## GINge! (9 Aug 2006)

update:

I found a draft of B-GJ-005-410/FP-030 COLLECTIVE TRAINING STANDARDS FOR HEALTH SERVICES SUPPORT TO CANADIAN FORCES OPERATIONS.

edit - this is not the one I'm looking for, the NDID code is almost the same, except for the FP-000 and FP-030. 

edit 2- found this list of codes, but I think they are all still 'works in progress'

B-GJ-005-410/FP-000 Health Services Support to Canadian Forces Operations 
B-GJ-005-410/FP-010 Health Services Support in Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Environments 
B-GJ-005-410/FP-030 Collective Training Standards for Health Services Support to Canadian Forces Operations 

the quest resumes...


----------



## Armymedic (11 Aug 2006)

So there IS a standard...

and here I thought we were pulling it out of our asses for the last 15 yrs.


----------



## GINge! (11 Aug 2006)

the CTS pub supercedes the IBTS-Medical pub. I haven't opened them side-by-side to see what has been changed though.


----------

